

Malcom Gladwell Dissing Steve Jobs - dlitwak
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/06/10/video-malcolm-gladwell-dissing-steve-jobs/?iid=HP_LN

======
ssylee
I wouldn't say he's dissing Steve Jobs. I think he's speaking the truth b/c
people do get remembered for their societal contributions. Charity just
happens to multiply your memorable societal contributions the most.

